# Megasquirt VR6 coilpack



## P-Andersen (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the forum, but not to VW.

I'm building what some might consider an insane project. A VW straight six gasoline engine (engine code DL) into a Porsche 924. The engine is in the car, running Megasquirt, fuel only. For a start, I ran with the original distributor, just to get it going. Now I have installed a VR6 coilpack and looking for the settings, so I don't fry the brand new coil pack. I need to know the following:

Spark inverted: Yes/no
5 or 12 volt signal to trigger the coils
PNP or NPN coil trigger signal

The coil pack is from a 12 valve VR6, with the rectangular 5 pin connector.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Inverted No (this will be listed on MS2+ as Going Low, and there will be a note that most installs do not use this)
5v trigger
NPN transitor

You can use the 3 LED circuits as built with a 1k pullup to 5v if you hare using a V3 board. If you are using a 3.57 board the LED "PAD" locations already have a 1k pullup installed on the board. Dwell control should be enabled ~3.2ms nominal dwell.


----------



## P-Andersen (Jun 5, 2016)

Grrreat info, thanks alot, appreciated


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No problem.. now what the heck is that motor from??


----------



## P-Andersen (Jun 5, 2016)

This motor comes from a VW LT van model year 1988, probably never sold in the US. 

2.4 Litre, more or less an elongated 1.6 engine of the same vintage.

I made a new intake manifold, since the engine had a Pierburg carb when I got it. It was also available with digifant injection, but the intake manifold for that was too big for the Porsche engine bay. The lower part of the intake manifold comes from the diesel version of the same engine, which I welded injector bungs into. The upper part is made from stainless steel.










Still some work to do, replacing some of the black hoses. But the main task is to get it going with the VR6 coil.










Last year it ran with the megasquirt(fuel only) and the old points distributor. I disconnected the vacuum advance on the dizzy, since it ran better without. Here is a short video. I also made a new 2.5" stainless steel exhaust, since the original in the car was restrictive.

https://youtu.be/C5JzDQQ3KeU


----------



## P-Andersen (Jun 5, 2016)

Tried starting the car yesterday. It fired right up and ran perfectly  What a great pleasure. When I started the car last year for the first time, fuel only, with the original distributor, it didn't go that easy.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad to hear it went as planned, gotta love it! Quite an interesting build for sure.


----------

